# Muzzle with Bite Bar?



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Am I REALLY that far off the map, or is this a new concept? Click here to see what I'm talking about
If I am as dee-de-dee as I'm thinking I must be, how helpful is this on muzzle hits/attacks? I would think the dog would like the satisfaction of biting something, but could it just confuse them if they get wise to the fact that the thing they're biting is INSIDE the muzzle?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

It's not a new concept, those have been around for quite some time.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that doesn't really answer the question.... :roll:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> Am I REALLY that far off the map, or is this a new concept?


Sure it does, don't roll your eyes at me.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

don´t know anybetter than with bitebar. Dogs think they bite, so the attacks are harder :wink: It is a small bitebar so the dog keeps on trying to bite even better into the decoy.
If a dog is a natural bumper, he isn´t a biter :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

mike-i know it's 2 wks later, but i can't help myself.....didn't realize you only answer the first question in a 2-question post :lol: but it's actually helpful to know: if i have multiple question posts, i'll just break them down into the smallest increments, and make multiple posts!!

i really learned that "breaking problems down into their smallest increments" right here, too :lol: 

and, just for fun: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Personally, I answer whatever part of a multi-part question I know (or feel like answering, or have time to answer). Why the heck not? :lol:


----------

